# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Ray trượt đủ mọi kích cỡ đây ạ .

## zaizai1102

Kính chào các bác . E lại có ít ray trượt hàng tuyển . Hàng em bán cũng được rất nhiều anh em trên đây quan tâm và ủng hộ . em ưu tiên về chất lượng hàng hóa nên các bác yên tâm ạ . e show luôn ít hình cho nóng . 
MS1 Đức quốc xã có đủ kích cỡ . hàng size 20 vs 25 




rãnh bi 


ms 2. hiwin 30 dài từ 1m2 đến 1m6 cho các bác làm máy kim loại . 




ms3 . size 25 . NSK dài 2m5 . 


ms4 . NB size 20 . loại này con trượt loại ngắn . có thể thay lại con trượt 4 lỗ theo nhu cầu của các bác . em có sẵn trượt ạ .



ms5 . hiwin size 25 loại 2 rãnh bi . 



Ok . Giá cả 300k / 1kg . hàng đẹp nói không với gỉ xét . giỗ bề mặt . chất lượng hàng hóa đạt 95% so với mới . Đáng giá đến từng xu của các bác . Sđt e 0964685888 . Cám ơn các bác . chúc các bác một ngày  cuối tuần vui vẻ và hạnh phúc bên gia đình ạ . :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

hàng đẹp quá , giá đẹp luôn , ngay cả em vào bãi mà cũng không có giá này nữa .

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## ngocanhld2802

Bác có cặp nào dài 5m ko, để cho em một cặp  nhé.

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## linhdt1121

Hàng đẹp, đã cướp đc 1 cặp từ lúc chưa lên sàn.
Thank chủ thớt

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Nhìn mà thèm.

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## ronaldinho_07

đẹp quá,bãi q8 cũng 300k/kg mà ko đẹp như này  :Big Grin:

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## Totdo

Cho em hỏi tí
Một mét nặng bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ

----------


## sieunhim

Có cặp ray 20 nào tầm 800 ko bác thớt

----------


## hung1706

> Cho em hỏi tí
> Một mét nặng bao nhiêu vậy bác chủ


Theo kinh nghiệm sơ bộ của em thì 1 cặp 1m ray 20 + 4 block trượt tầm 7-8kg, ray 25 thì cỡ 10kg.
Ray 20 với ray 25 đồng giá 300k/kg ah cụ chủ ???

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## linhdt1121

1 cặp ray 20, dài 1.6m 5 block là gần 9kg.
Bác chủ nói ray 20, 1m là 2.3kg

----------


## zaizai1102

> Bác có cặp nào dài 5m ko, để cho em một cặp  nhé.


He he . A cứ trêu e . a biết là a nói nhỏ 1 tiếng với e thôi thì 6m e cũng kiếm đc cho anh mà . he he .

----------

ngocanhld2802

----------


## zaizai1102

> 1 cặp ray 20, dài 1.6m 5 block là gần 9kg.
> Bác chủ nói ray 20, 1m là 2.3kg


đấy là e tính dựa theo mấy tờ quảng cáo trên gôgle của hãng tbi bác ạ . kiểu như có cái thông số dựa vào đó để áng áng ấy . he he . chứ thực tế cầm qua nhiều loại e thấy hàng của nhật nặng hơn đài loan . của châu âu nặng hơn của châu á . cùng size . nói thật nhiều khi bê mấy cây nặng nặng cũng vất lắm . mà các bác hỏi thì e đâu dám ko trả lời .  :Smile:  . còn muốn tính chuẩn thì ta cứ cân thực tế ạ . hi hi . bác nhiệt tình mua hàng của e nên e cũng phải lưu ý chọn cho bác hàng tuyển rồi đó . he he . mua mới là to to tiền đấy . he he .

----------


## zaizai1102

> Theo kinh nghiệm sơ bộ của em thì 1 cặp 1m ray 20 + 4 block trượt tầm 7-8kg, ray 25 thì cỡ 10kg.
> Ray 20 với ray 25 đồng giá 300k/kg ah cụ chủ ???


vâng . Cả size 30 cũng giá vậy bác ạ . cũng hơi nặng tiền nhưng vì hàng đẹp quá . muốn mua đc e cũng phải trả cao . đã kì kèo mè nheo bớt 1 thêm 2 đủ kiểu nhưng vô tác dụng .  :Frown:

----------


## garynguyen

Hàng của chú Dũng đẹp phù hợp với giá, hai tháng trước nhập của chú này 32kg ray THK HSR20 để ủ âm mưu mới

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## huyquynhbk

hehe hình như bác này trước hỏi e solid hả bác Linhdt1121? lâu k thấy bác hỏi nữa nhỉ.
bác Garynguyen đã lấy đc ổ cứng chưa?k thấy bác ới e gì cả.haiz!

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## garynguyen

Việc túi bụi, chắc mới lấy được cỡ 1 tháng, mai anh ới em nhé

----------


## zaizai1102

> hehe hình như bác này trước hỏi e solid hả bác Linhdt1121? lâu k thấy bác hỏi nữa nhỉ.
> bác Garynguyen đã lấy đc ổ cứng chưa?k thấy bác ới e gì cả.haiz!


Vâng chính e đấy ạ . thank you bác rất nhiều . E nghe bác linh bảo bác đi là  nên không có nhiều thời gian nên e cũng ko dám làm phiền bác nhiều . Bác sắp xếp hôm nào rảnh e mờinbasc đi cafe giao lưu bác nhé .

----------


## zaizai1102

> Hàng của chú Dũng đẹp phù hợp với giá, hai tháng trước nhập của chú này 32kg ray THK HSR20 để ủ âm mưu mới


thank anh . à hôm trc a bảo e là 1 bộ hơi lỡ hành trình . A cần kích thước bao nhiêu a bảo e e kiếm cây khác đổi cho anh anh nhé .

----------


## tranphong248

> Kính chào các bác . E lại có ít ray trượt hàng tuyển . Hàng em bán cũng được rất nhiều anh em trên đây quan tâm và ủng hộ . em ưu tiên về chất lượng hàng hóa nên các bác yên tâm ạ . e show luôn ít hình cho nóng . 
> MS1 Đức quốc xã có đủ kích cỡ . hàng size 20 vs 25 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rãnh bi 
> 
> 
> ...


hàng đẹp quá, up cho bác chủ

----------

zaizai1102

----------


## audiophilevn

Hàng nhìn thèm quá

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

bác báo giá em cặp ray 25 nsk dài 1m. thanks

----------


## zaizai1102

> bác báo giá em cặp ray 25 nsk dài 1m. thanks


1m e chỉ còn size 30 vs 20 thôi bác ạ .

----------


## cty686

Bác xem có 2 cặp nào rail 15 hoặc 20 hành trình từ 500-550 và 1200-1250 cho em 2 cặp.

----------


## zaizai1102

> Bác xem có 2 cặp nào rail 15 hoặc 20 hành trình từ 500-550 và 1200-1250 cho em 2 cặp.


Đợt này không có rail 15 . Đợt sau có hàng em hú bác bác nhé .

----------


## khangscc

Đã chuyển khoản cho bác lấy cặp ray 20 dày 1m07 bác chuyển cho em chưa mà chưa thấy phản hồi, em ở cần thơ ạ

----------


## zaizai1102

> Đã chuyển khoản cho bác lấy cặp ray 20 dày 1m07 bác chuyển cho em chưa mà chưa thấy phản hồi, em ở cần thơ ạ


 e gửi mã vận đơn vào zalo cho bác rồi đấy ạ .

----------

